# German Girls



## JakeWIlls92

Why are they such fat pigs?


----------



## Hugo Furst

You can throw me in a pen with that one anytime.


----------



## defcon4

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?


What do you think she is holding? Hmm… why are they chubby… fuck if I know...


----------



## defcon4

WillHaftawaite said:


> You can throw me in a pen with that one anytime.


I second that!


----------



## defcon4

Jake is horny today. Second thread on girls… blonde and young...


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Why are you so enthralled by big girls with big boobs??

These shots are always cleavage shots, of oinlker's boobs??

Chubby chaser for the second time ................


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Excuse me, I should have said what a nice set of buns to put your bratwurst to sleep in after all that German beer.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom

Son, you need to learn to work Google better

How much do YOU weigh??


----------



## DrDoomNGloom




----------



## DrDoomNGloom




----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Beer and schnitzle.  Whydooya think?

And hitting the bratwurst never lost anyone any weight.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

defcon4 said:


> Jake is horny today. Second thread on girls… blonde and young...



I think Jake and poor little Guno should get together, neither one can get laid.


----------



## Phoenall

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?






Not fat at all but healthy and curvy, what is known as Rubenesque.


----------



## martybegan

WillHaftawaite said:


> You can throw me in a pen with that one anytime.



Amen Brother.

I only have one rule, her underwear has to be smaller than mine (and that isn't really difficult to accomplish).


----------



## ChrisL

I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.  

No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.



Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards. 

The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
Click to expand...


Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
Click to expand...


Well, I came to my conclusion by using my EYES.  Lol.  Those women are fat and will just get fatter.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
Click to expand...


She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
Click to expand...


She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
Click to expand...


She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
Click to expand...


No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
Click to expand...


I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type. 

When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it depends on your build, but those women are AT LEAST chubby.  Lol.  To say otherwise is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
Click to expand...


Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks healthy to me, sorry I'm not a fan of the body type that makes me wonder if said woman has eaten in the past 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
Click to expand...


Propensity is not certainty.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't look healthy.  She looks FAT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
Click to expand...


It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't look "fat", we use that word to describe anyone even moderately overweight (by current standards). Fat should be used for obese people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
Click to expand...


Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, there is FAT and then there is OBESE.  There is a difference.  What are you arguing about?  This woman is going to be the size of a cow by the time she's 35 years old obviously.  God forbid if she has a child.  Obesity and overweight are a MUCH more common problem than anorexia too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
Click to expand...


That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree. True, she may blow up like a balloon, but maybe not. Some people just have a big body type.
> 
> When I was 250lbs, I was bordering Obese, i.e. Fat, at my current 223, I am not the size I want to be, but I don't see myself as fat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
Click to expand...


But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier. 

I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
Click to expand...


Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a break.  Of course she is going to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
Click to expand...


Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.  

But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
Click to expand...


Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.


----------



## ChrisL

I would definitely say that for young people (teens and early 20s) being on the thin side is much more healthy than being on the chunky side.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about happiness.  I said it's unhealthy because it is, so those of you saying she looks "healthy" are wrong.  She looks overweight and that is not healthy.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.
Click to expand...


Good grief!  Are you in love with this person or something?  She is fat.  Get over it.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about happiness.  I said it's unhealthy because it is, so those of you saying she looks "healthy" are wrong.  She looks overweight and that is not healthy.
Click to expand...


Sorry, read your response too quick.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief!  Are you in love with this person or something?  She is fat.  Get over it.
Click to expand...


She's definitely attractive, but my wife is curvy as well, and I wouldn't change that. I guess I just have a type (and no, not a chubby chaser, again, underwear has to be smaller than mine). 

That being said SHE want's to get back into working out, and I will join her.


----------



## Syriusly

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?



Yummy, yummy- lovely girl with a big stein of beer.

What is not to like other than your attitude?


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think about it like this.  Remember the chubby girls in high school?  How many of those girls are fat now and how many are thin?  I live in one of the LEAST fattest states in the country and let me tell you, most of the chubby girls I knew from high school are ginormous now.  Once they get married and have a child or two, they seem to get much larger.    Then again, girls were not as chubby when I was going to school.  I remember when I was in school there were maybe a couple/few overweight kids.  Now, my GOSH, it seems like most are overweight, and normal-sized girls/women are in the minority.
> 
> But anyway, being overweight is NOT healthy.  So, no, that girl is probably not healthy and she will probably not be very healthy as she ages either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happiness is what you make of it, just because YOU wouldn't be happy at that weight, doesn't mean they are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief!  Are you in love with this person or something?  She is fat.  Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's definitely attractive, but my wife is curvy as well, and I wouldn't change that. I guess I just have a type (and no, not a chubby chaser, again, underwear has to be smaller than mine).
> 
> That being said SHE want's to get back into working out, and I will join her.
Click to expand...


Good for you!    I wish you the best of luck.  When and if you and she do lose weight, you will probably notice that you feel MUCH lighter and have a lot more energy too.  It's just more healthy to be on the thin side than the chunky side.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I came to my conclusion by using my EYES.  Lol.  Those women are fat and will just get fatter.
Click to expand...


That is just your personal prejudice in action.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy, yummy- lovely girl with a big stein of beer.
> 
> What is not to like other than your attitude?
Click to expand...


She looks fat to me.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I came to my conclusion by using my EYES.  Lol.  Those women are fat and will just get fatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your personal prejudice in action.
Click to expand...


No, she's fat and more than likely, will get fatter.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our current concept of "thin" is just that, a current concept. People were thicker in the past, as well as thinner, and it depends on a combination of body type, and cultural standards.
> 
> The chart says I should be 165 lbs at 5' 8", at that weight I would look anorexic because I have broad shoulders (I have the "Paisano" build, wide at the beam and short of stature). Thusly, said chart can kiss my ass, and I would be happy at an even 200 lbs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I came to my conclusion by using my EYES.  Lol.  Those women are fat and will just get fatter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your personal prejudice in action.
Click to expand...


Don't encourage the fatties.  It is very unhealthful and unhelpful.  They need to lose weight.  Human beings are supposed to be on the thinner side.  The reason why we have so many chubbers is because people don't have to work hard to get their meals and such things anymore.  People are lazy and most of them do not even work out.


----------



## ChrisL

The woman or girl (she could be a teenager) obviously is not getting enough exercise or is eating too much or drinking too much.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.

Never could figure out why.


----------



## martybegan

WillHaftawaite said:


> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.



Yep. that is this:






vs. this, which is more my speed


----------



## L.K.Eder

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?




lol. that is an american girl.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. that is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. this, which is more my speed
Click to expand...


Well, I think there is a happy medium between the two.    The girl in the second picture looks good until she takes off her supertight dress that is holding in all of her fat and she blobs out all over the place.  Lol.  

Also, you should know, that she lost weight recently because she wants to be healthy.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. that is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. this, which is more my speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think there is a happy medium between the two.    The girl in the second picture looks good until she takes off her supertight dress that is holding in all of her fat and she blobs out all over the place.  Lol.
> 
> Also, you should know, that she lost weight recently because she wants to be healthy.
Click to expand...


Not much weight, thank god, again, I don't want to have to ask someone if they are hungry all the time.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. that is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. this, which is more my speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think there is a happy medium between the two.    The girl in the second picture looks good until she takes off her supertight dress that is holding in all of her fat and she blobs out all over the place.  Lol.
> 
> Also, you should know, that she lost weight recently because she wants to be healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much weight, thank god, again, I don't want to have to ask someone if they are hungry all the time.
Click to expand...


Why would you have to do that?  If someone is hungry, they will normally eat.  

The actress above is also young.  Good for her for losing some weight!  She looks much more comfortable and natural in her dress.  In the picture you showed she was squeezed into that dress.  It was too small for her.  She needed to lose some weight to be healthier.  

Being thin and having not a lot of body fat is the healthy way to be.  Those are just facts.


----------



## ChrisL

This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. that is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. this, which is more my speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think there is a happy medium between the two.    The girl in the second picture looks good until she takes off her supertight dress that is holding in all of her fat and she blobs out all over the place.  Lol.
> 
> Also, you should know, that she lost weight recently because she wants to be healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much weight, thank god, again, I don't want to have to ask someone if they are hungry all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you have to do that?  If someone is hungry, they will normally eat.
> 
> The actress above is also young.  Good for her for losing some weight!  She looks much more comfortable and natural in her dress.  In the picture you showed she was squeezed into that dress.  It was too small for her.  She needed to lose some weight to be healthier.
> 
> Being thin and having not a lot of body fat is the healthy way to be.  Those are just facts.
Click to expand...


Being "thin' can be just as bad, and obsession with thinness leads to a whole slew of body issues for people, mostly women.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.



Sorry, but her ass should be on a milk carton, because it's missing.

Half way decent rack though. but its being helped by the push up bra.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twiggy was a big hit when I was a teenager.
> 
> Never could figure out why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. that is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs. this, which is more my speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I think there is a happy medium between the two.    The girl in the second picture looks good until she takes off her supertight dress that is holding in all of her fat and she blobs out all over the place.  Lol.
> 
> Also, you should know, that she lost weight recently because she wants to be healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not much weight, thank god, again, I don't want to have to ask someone if they are hungry all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you have to do that?  If someone is hungry, they will normally eat.
> 
> The actress above is also young.  Good for her for losing some weight!  She looks much more comfortable and natural in her dress.  In the picture you showed she was squeezed into that dress.  It was too small for her.  She needed to lose some weight to be healthier.
> 
> Being thin and having not a lot of body fat is the healthy way to be.  Those are just facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being "thin' can be just as bad, and obsession with thinness leads to a whole slew of body issues for people, mostly women.
Click to expand...


Sure, but that is rare.  It seems that most women are overweight.  Rarely do you see a thin one or an anorexic appearing one.  Most are chubbers.  That is why our overweight/obesity rates are way higher than most other countries.  Being fat in this country is starting to be seen as the norm, but it is not.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but her ass should be on a milk carton, because it's missing.
> 
> Half way decent rack though. but its being helped by the push up bra.
Click to expand...


Sorry, most women aren't supposed to have giant milk jugs.  They also lead to a lot of health issues.  There is nothing wrong with being normal sized.  You have been conditioned to see the fatty as "healthy."  But it is not.  The woman above is in great shape, muscular and tone.  That is how a woman's body should look if she is healthy.


----------



## Idadunno

ChrisL said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Propensity is not certainty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
Click to expand...

Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.


----------



## ChrisL

Idadunno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.
Click to expand...



I don't believe in Karma.  I am 37 years old and still the same size I was at 18.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.



Is this you?


----------



## ChrisL

Idadunno said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much a guarantee.    Stop being foolish.  You know I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.
Click to expand...


It's really all about eating in moderation, eating healthier foods (most of the time anyway), and exercising regularly.  If you do those simple things, you can be thin too.


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you?
Click to expand...


No.  That is just a picture I swiped off the internet.    Why?  Are you cute and single?  I have some pictures in my gallery.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is just a picture I swiped off the internet.    Why?  Are you cute and single?  I have some pictures in my gallery.
Click to expand...


Sorry, married.
It's tough to stay thin. Good for you.


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of body style that looks and actually is healthy.  Athletic and in great shape.  She looks just as good nude as she does dressed, I'm sure.  Sorry, but your chubbers are NOT healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  That is just a picture I swiped off the internet.    Why?  Are you cute and single?  I have some pictures in my gallery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, married.
> It's tough to stay thin. Good for you.
Click to expand...


Well, for some people who maybe have a medical condition and have to be on medications it might be really difficult, but for most, if you have some willpower and keep up your routine of healthy eating and getting at least 30 minutes of aerobic type exercise and 30 minutes of strength training type exercise for at least 4 days a week, it is really not that difficult.  At least not for me.


----------



## ChrisL

Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Another good tip, if you can, eat venison.  It is much better for you than beef, much less fat content, much leaner.  Lucky for me, I have a hunter in the family, so I do get to get my hands on venison sometimes.  I eat a lot of chicken.  That is like my staple food.  I do eat hamburger, steak, etc., but that is usually only once every couple of weeks.  I mostly eat chicken.  It is also lower in fat and more lean (take off the skin - skin is fattening).  Also, home cooked meals are going to be much more healthy and less fatty and salty.  

Bacon is my weakness though.    I would kill for a BLT right now, but I will have chicken salad sandwich instead.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really all about eating in moderation, eating healthier foods (most of the time anyway), and exercising regularly.  If you do those simple things, you can be thin too.
Click to expand...


I don't want to be thin, I want to be bulky, just less bulgy. 

Weight lifting is more fun that cardio anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's really all about eating in moderation, eating healthier foods (most of the time anyway), and exercising regularly.  If you do those simple things, you can be thin too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't want to be thin, I want to be bulky, just less bulgy.
> 
> Weight lifting is more fun that cardio anyway.
Click to expand...


I agree.  I enjoy my strength training routine and HATE my aerobic routine.  But the aerobics part is important too for your heart and lung health.  It helps your circulation and the amount of energy you get in the long run is amazing.  

Another good thing is to not have any fatty foods in your house.  Be strong when you go to the grocery store and only buy healthy snacks.  Sure, you will be a little bummed that you have grapes instead of cookies, but you will eat the grapes anyway.  Lol.


----------



## martybegan

ChrisL said:


> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.



I stay away from all drugs except pot, (including caffeine, i developed a sensitivity to it due to overuse, and now it destroys my GI tract), staying away from booze isn't going to happen, and I smoke maybe 5 cigars a year, never got into cigarettes. 

Living healthy may be better for you, but it's boring.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.



Stay away from the booze? Why would you do that?


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the booze? Why would you do that?
Click to expand...


It's fattening and not good for you.  Basically, it is poison.  I drink occasionally, usually only on special occasions.  I'm not saying not to imbibe at ALL, just in moderation.  You know, some guys drink beer every single day and have a giant beer belly.  That can't be very healthy and doesn't look very nice either.


----------



## ChrisL

martybegan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stay away from all drugs except pot, (including caffeine, i developed a sensitivity to it due to overuse, and now it destroys my GI tract), staying away from booze isn't going to happen, and I smoke maybe 5 cigars a year, never got into cigarettes.
> 
> Living healthy may be better for you, but it's boring.
Click to expand...


Well, that would depend on the types of activities you enjoy, I suppose.  I've definitely imbibed myself.  I've smoked pot before and drink on an occasional basis, and I do drink coffee every day too.  Sometimes two medium Dunkin Donuts iced coffee, light with extra sugar.    You don't have to be PERFECT though.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

ChrisL said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the booze? Why would you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fattening and not good for you.  Basically, it is poison.  I drink occasionally, usually only on special occasions.  I'm not saying not to imbibe at ALL, just in moderation.  You know, some guys drink beer every single day and have a giant beer belly.  That can't be very healthy and doesn't look very nice either.
Click to expand...


All the vegetarians I know look sick.
Too much of anything is bad.

Mmmmmm......beer.


----------



## ChrisL

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, stay away from drugs and booze and cigarettes.    Not like you haven't heard that before, but it's good to reiterate once in a while, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the booze? Why would you do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fattening and not good for you.  Basically, it is poison.  I drink occasionally, usually only on special occasions.  I'm not saying not to imbibe at ALL, just in moderation.  You know, some guys drink beer every single day and have a giant beer belly.  That can't be very healthy and doesn't look very nice either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the vegetarians I know look sick.
> Too much of anything is bad.
> 
> Mmmmmm......beer.
Click to expand...


I agree.  You have to be very vigilante about what you are eating (especially making sure you consume other sources of protein) when you are a vegetarian and should probably make sure to take vitamin supplements too.  I think a lot of vegetarians probably don't get enough protein and/or iron in their diets, the reason why they look so pale sometimes.


----------



## Idadunno

ChrisL said:


> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even close. When you ASSUME, you make and ASS out of U and ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so lame.    Fats (oops, I mean facts) are facts.  Most women who are large are going to get larger, especially once they settle down and/or have children.  It is quite rare for a person to remain the same size or to get smaller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But not impossible. and for some people its not a question of getting fatter with age, its getting saggier.
> 
> I personally plan of marking off how low my balls drop as I age past 50.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Larger and saggier in most cases.  If I was a guy, I would avoid the chubbers.    The chances are very good that they are going to be obese in a few more years, and this is especially true with women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Karma is going to bite you in the arse, and it will be huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe in Karma.  I am 37 years old and still the same size I was at 18.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah... it will get you good honey bunny


----------



## JFish123

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?


I'm sure you a brad Pitt looking man yourself lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonglow

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?


Here little piggy!!


----------



## ClosedCaption

ChrisL said:


> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.



I agree except your last statement


----------



## Iceweasel

I have a photo of two cousins in Deutschland that look similar, slimmer but the steins were the same size. They could probably drink a lot of guys under the table. German beer is high test too.


----------



## JFish123

Moonglow said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> Here little piggy!!
Click to expand...

And I'm sure the ladies fall over when they see you lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?







Say what?


----------



## Vikrant

JakeWIlls92 said:


> Why are they such fat pigs?



She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.


----------



## skye

German girls are gorgeous

Heidi is gorgeous too


----------



## defcon4

skye said:


> German girls are gorgeous


If you travel just a little further to the east from Germany you find more of them.


----------



## skye

from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?
Click to expand...


Why do you guys keep posting disgustingly skinny women as some kind of proof that the fat girl is hot?  She's not hot.  She's overweight and just going to get bigger.  She is not healthy and she is going to be more unhealthy as she gets older.  

Now, since you seem to think that women only come in two sizes, what do you think of this woman's body type?  If you were to ask me, even though I am a woman, I think this woman's body is perfect.  Not too fat, not too thin.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
Click to expand...


You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> German girls are gorgeous
> 
> Heidi is gorgeous too



She really is gorgeous.  The girl in the OP, not so much.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.
Click to expand...


that German lady has a beautiful face

unlike....hmmm

some


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look like chubs.  Give them a couple of years and they will be all out fatties.    When a woman is a chubby like that when she is young, the chances are very good that she is going to be ginormous.
> 
> No, that is NOT healthy.  They are consuming too many calories in and not expending enough.  People are not supposed to be chubby.  We are supposed to be thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree except your last statement
Click to expand...


Well, people are supposed to be thin.  That's just a fact.  And I don't mean 'bony' either.  I mean "thin."


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that German lady has a beautiful face
> 
> unlike....hmmm
> 
> some
Click to expand...


IMO, her face is probably average looking but fat looking.  She has a fat girl face.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that German lady has a beautiful face
> 
> unlike....hmmm
> 
> some
Click to expand...


I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?


----------



## ChrisL

Iceweasel said:


> I have a photo of two cousins in Deutschland that look similar, slimmer but the steins were the same size. They could probably drink a lot of guys under the table. German beer is high test too.



And FATTENING.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...



Meh, she looks kind of sleazy with that butt.  Disgusting and makes you age prematurely.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that German lady has a beautiful face
> 
> unlike....hmmm
> 
> some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, her face is probably average looking but fat looking.  She has a fat girl face.
Click to expand...



says who?

you?

you are nothing ok?

stop the shit already....you are insignificant and nobody cares about your egomania...

give it a rest


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...



She is very beautiful.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
Click to expand...


 she is gorgeous! I agree!


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeWIlls92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are they such fat pigs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beautiful woman. She is not fat by any standard. I think the picture focuses on her large cleavage from above which gives an illusion of her being large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have a point, but nah, you can tell by looking at her face that she's overweight.  Her face is fat too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that German lady has a beautiful face
> 
> unlike....hmmm
> 
> some
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, her face is probably average looking but fat looking.  She has a fat girl face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> says who?
> 
> you?
> 
> you are nothing ok?
> 
> stop the shit already....you are insignificant and nobody cares about your egomania...
> 
> give it a rest
Click to expand...


No I will not.  This is what the OP is about.  If you don't like my comments, then LEAVE.  You are weird anyway.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
Click to expand...


The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
Click to expand...


That's rather racist.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's rather racist.
Click to expand...


The thing that I have always liked about American women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> from the 1960s Germany  so amazing  actress Elke Sommer...and the list goes on and on ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's rather racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about American women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
Click to expand...


Still racist.  You cannot insinuate that everyone from one region or one ethnicity is the same.  We are ALL individuals.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's rather racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about American women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still racist.  You cannot insinuate that everyone from one region or one ethnicity is the same.  We are ALL individuals.
Click to expand...


Yes, I can see the exception very clearly


----------



## ChrisL

The girl in the OP looks like Amy Schumer, liberal comedienne.    I KNEW she looked so familiar.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's rather racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about American women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still racist.  You cannot insinuate that everyone from one region or one ethnicity is the same.  We are ALL individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see the exception very clearly
Click to expand...


Yes, many of us women are NOT stupid.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Or fat for that matter because we care about our health.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is gorgeous! I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about German women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's rather racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing that I have always liked about American women is that they tend to be sweet and kind. That to me is more important than physical beauty; not that they lack in that department either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still racist.  You cannot insinuate that everyone from one region or one ethnicity is the same.  We are ALL individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I can see the exception very clearly
Click to expand...


You'd BETTER be nice.


----------



## Alex.

I like German girls, steins, jugs no matter what.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?




Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL

  you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too! 

That's totally fine Chris Looney


----------



## Vikrant

Alex. said:


> I like German girls, steins, jugs no matter what.



German girls rock!


----------



## Alex.

Romy Schneider


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
Click to expand...


An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
Click to expand...


That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
Click to expand...



ok

from Guatemala then?

you look very ehtnic...are you from Central America?


----------



## ChrisL

Well, the thread really isn't about "German girls."  It is about overweight girls.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
Click to expand...


Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> from Guatemala then?
> 
> you look very ehtnic...are you from Central America?
Click to expand...


I'm American, born and raised.  I have white skin and blue eyes.  Maybe you can't see very well.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"


 You should know.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> from Guatemala then?
> 
> you look very ehtnic...are you from Central America?
Click to expand...


You are venturing into racism now.


----------



## skye

LOL

well


ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
Click to expand...



LOl well 

you do look Mexican or from that region darling....

that's how it is ....

nothing wrong with that at all ...


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
Click to expand...


Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> from Guatemala then?
> 
> you look very ehtnic...are you from Central America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm American, born and raised.  I have white skin and blue eyes.  Maybe you can't see very well.
Click to expand...



LOL ...too funny....you look like an Indian you really do ...and I adore Indians ,,,,so cute


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
Click to expand...


No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, nobody has ever mistaken me for a South or Central American person before.    First time for everything I suppose.


----------



## Kanola

Ahh....who cares what someone looks like. That's shallow. It's what is on the inside that counts, right?


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
Click to expand...



I do not think ChrisL looks ethnic at all.







Then again what do I know.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
Click to expand...


are you a caucasian? ok

are you mixed race?

because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice

you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?


----------



## Vikrant

Kanola said:


> Ahh....who cares what someone looks like. That's shallow. It's what is on the inside that counts, right?



Innie is what matters. Outie is superficial.


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think ChrisL looks ethnic at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again what do I know.
Click to expand...



Love it!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
Click to expand...

After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
Click to expand...


She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.


----------



## Kanola

Vikrant said:


> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh....who cares what someone looks like. That's shallow. It's what is on the inside that counts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innie is what matters. Outie is superficial.
Click to expand...



Exactly.


----------



## Vikrant

Kanola said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanola said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh....who cares what someone looks like. That's shallow. It's what is on the inside that counts, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innie is what matters. Outie is superficial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


----------



## skye

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
Click to expand...



well she always says that she is the youngest mixed race in this forum  LOL...she thinks she never gets old ....

ugly bitch....LOL  totally   a moron ....but amusing ....poor ChrisL


----------



## Alex.

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
Click to expand...

Not her dark complexion, V, it is her dark personality.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
Click to expand...


My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
Click to expand...


I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well she always says that she is the youngest mixed race in this forum  LOL...she thinks she never gets old ....
> 
> ugly bitch....LOL  totally   a moron ....but amusing ....poor ChrisL
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not old.  Nor am I ugly.    You wish I was, but I am not.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well she always says that she is the youngest mixed race in this forum  LOL...she thinks she never gets old ....
> 
> ugly bitch....LOL  totally   a moron ....but amusing ....poor ChrisL
Click to expand...


YOU are calling someone else a moron???  ROFL.    Now that is hilarious coming from the board psychopath.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a good rebuttal except I do not agree with your characterization of Honduras girls. I personally think women from Honduras are very pretty and there is nothing wrong with looking like an immigrant from Honduras.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think ChrisL looks ethnic at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again what do I know.
Click to expand...


What's the matter?  Are you fat?  Is that why you're so upset with me?  Well, you can diet and exercise too, you know.  It's not magic.  Just willpower.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering that I do not look like an immigrant from Honduras, the woman has fallen off her rocking chair . . . again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 46566
Click to expand...



your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...

use a matt foundation


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 46566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...
> 
> use a matt foundation
Click to expand...


I don't wear any foundation at all.  I don't have to because I'm still young.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> well
> LOl well
> 
> you do look Mexican or from that region darling....
> 
> that's how it is ....
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you looked at my picture.  Are you still going to stupidly and ignorantly insist that I'm of South American descent?
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 46566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...
> 
> use a matt foundation
Click to expand...




are you a caucasian? ok

are you mixed race?

because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice

you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?[/QUOTE]





She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.[/QUOTE]

My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.

View attachment 46566[/QUOTE]


your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...

use a matt foundation [/QUOTE]

Wna


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there isn't anything wrong with it.  I just don't see where you are getting this from?  Perhaps you don't notice that I am a Caucasian/white girl?  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 46566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...
> 
> use a matt foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wear any foundation at all.  I don't have to because I'm still young.
Click to expand...



she is still too young.... 


give us a break 

please  LOL too young is my ass dear LOL


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you a caucasian? ok
> 
> are you mixed race?
> 
> because  it;s like your nice ethnic mix is coming through...your pores...which is nice
> 
> you should be proud of your  indian background Chris Looney.....why aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is not proud of her Indian (feather not dot) ancestry because people like you are making fun of her somewhat dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My complexion is not dark.  I am actually quite pasty.  Lol.
> 
> View attachment 46566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your face is too oily dear...you are trying too hard...
> 
> use a matt foundation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't wear any foundation at all.  I don't have to because I'm still young.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she is still too young....
> 
> 
> give us a break
> 
> please  LOL too young is my ass dear LOL
Click to expand...


No, your ass is old and smelly like your face.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.




you are not ugly dear....

you only don't make the mark Ok?

you are very ordinary 

that's all...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
Click to expand...

No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not ugly dear....
> 
> you only don't make the mark Ok?
> 
> you are very ordinary
> 
> that's all...nothing wrong with that.
Click to expand...


Well, most men would disagree.  They find me beautiful and sexy.  Also, when I like a person and they aren't a crazy person, I am very sweet and kind.  Now what?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
Click to expand...


Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.


No because you take pleasure in putting others down, especially other women that you appear to be threatened by. That is truly ugly.


----------



## ChrisL

Come on, what you got next?    I can shoot you down every time because I'm smarter than the three of you put together.  Lol.  Bring it, bitches.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> No because you take pleasure in putting others down, especially other women that you appear to be threatened by. That is truly ugly.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  What women would these be?  I have plenty of women friends here.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> No because you take pleasure in putting others down, especially other women that you appear to be threatened by. That is truly ugly.
Click to expand...


Oh, and I suppose you don't put others down while your here doing your thing?  Hmm.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
Click to expand...


Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> No because you take pleasure in putting others down, especially other women that you appear to be threatened by. That is truly ugly.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute!  Didn't you come into this thread and start putting ME down?  So what does that make you then?  Hmmmm?  Lol.


----------



## Vikrant

A young man in first grade was asked to give a speech on women's beauty. He gave what he thought was a very touching speech. 

"All women are beautiful whether they are brown or olive, whether they are black or white and whether they are fat or sexy." 

His teacher a kind lady was very impressed with the speech. 

"Bless your soul. That was so sweet. But, I think you meant to say fat or slim not fat or sexy, sweetie." 

The point I am trying to make, in case, it got misses is that we already come wired with bias. I think it would be better if we tried to reduce that bias as we grew older as opposed to adding on to it.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
Click to expand...


It's about time you posted a picture.  Wow you are gross.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> A young man in first grade was asked to give a speech on women's beauty. He gave what he thought was a very touching speech.
> 
> "All women are beautiful whether they are brown or olive, whether they are black or white and whether they are fat or sexy."
> 
> His teacher a kind lady was very impressed with the speech.
> 
> "Bless your soul. That was so sweet. But, I think you meant to say fat or slim not fat or sexy, sweetie."
> 
> The point I am trying to make, in case, it got misses is that we already come wired with bias. I think it would be better if we tried to reduce that bias as we grew older as opposed to adding on to it.



There is no bias.  Fat and overweight are unhealthy and unattractive.  End of story.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about time you posted a picture.  Wow you are gross.
Click to expand...

Yes I am the guy in the front row with the disgusted look when you got on stage with that thing sticking out of you.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh really, and how should I know?  And you would be wrong.  I take very good care of my body, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
Click to expand...


Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not ugly dear....
> 
> you only don't make the mark Ok?
> 
> you are very ordinary
> 
> that's all...nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most men would disagree.  They find me beautiful and sexy.  Also, when I like a person and they aren't a crazy person, I am very sweet and kind.  Now what?
Click to expand...


hehe 

of course 

You are nothing ChrisLooney....you are totally insignificant....

deal with it....you are not a great thing dear


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> 
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's about time you posted a picture.  Wow you are gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am the guy in the front row with the disgusted look when you got on stage with that thing sticking out of you.
Click to expand...


Well, since that isn't me, you must be just another internet psychopath.    I mean really, who do you think you're fooling?  Anyone?  ROFL.  Are you like 12 or something?


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> And you call ME ugly because I'm talking about how it is unhealthy to be fat and doesn't look so good either?  Hmm.  Interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not ugly dear....
> 
> you only don't make the mark Ok?
> 
> you are very ordinary
> 
> that's all...nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, most men would disagree.  They find me beautiful and sexy.  Also, when I like a person and they aren't a crazy person, I am very sweet and kind.  Now what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> of course
> 
> You are nothing ChrisLooney....you are totally insignificant....
> 
> deal with it....you are not a great thing dear
Click to expand...


Meh, most of the guys would disagree with you.    They love me.


----------



## skye

fucking bitch,,,lol...

i mean she is nothing ...lol


----------



## ChrisL

Soooo. . . what false things are you crazy psychos going to say next?


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> fucking bitch,,,lol...
> 
> i mean she is nothing ...lol



Wrong again.    That's why I have all the nice comments on my pictures galleries.  I have a lot of friends here.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> fucking bitch,,,lol...
> 
> i mean she is nothing ...lol



Looks like someone is getting angry.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> After your last stay at McLean's  no more butt chugging for you? Mazel tov  Now just attend meeting one day at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?
Click to expand...

Innocent not, you attack any woman who more popular than you are, which means just about any woman who has ever graced this site.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch,,,lol...
> 
> i mean she is nothing ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.    That's why I have all the nice comments on my pictures galleries.  I have a lot of friends here.
Click to expand...


BWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
LOL
HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch,,,lol...
> 
> i mean she is nothing ...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again.    That's why I have all the nice comments on my pictures galleries.  I have a lot of friends here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> LOL
> HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Click to expand...


oops!  I think I see the beginning of a Skye temper tantrum.  Or is that Mya?


----------



## skye

I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney

LOL

The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what this means.  Are you having another meltdown?
> 
> 
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent not, you attack any woman who more popular than you are, which means just about any woman who has ever graced this site.
Click to expand...


That is completely false.  I haven't "attacked" anyone unless they asked for it.  I am not Skye who likes to give other women a hard time.  I mean, everyone knows what I'm talking about.  You and I have had this conversation before via private message.  Remember?


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL



Oops, your ugly is showing.    I see a meltdown in your future.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, your ugly is showing.    I see a meltdown in your future.
Click to expand...

 sure
you do

what an ass LOL


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
Click to expand...


BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

omg everybody

see  what a  bitch Looney is....

LOL
omg


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No memory of it? Seems what they say about burnt out brain cells is true. I will say a prayer for you that you find recovery to be the lifestyle you choose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent not, you attack any woman who more popular than you are, which means just about any woman who has ever graced this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is completely false.  I haven't "attacked" anyone unless they asked for it.  I am not Skye who likes to give other women a hard time.  I mean, everyone knows what I'm talking about.  You and I have had this conversation before via private message.  Remember?
Click to expand...

Private message? You have referred to a private massage previously but have not published it. So here you are lying once again. You attack people's genuine efforts to be nice and beautiful. You attempt to spread around some illusion that you and I had some tête–à–tête discussing the woman on this board.

Get sober chrissy.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> omg everybody
> 
> see  what a  bitch Looney is....
> 
> LOL
> omg
Click to expand...


Does that make you angry, Skye?    It does, doesn't it?  Lol.  Like others have said to you in the past and on other forums, you are crazy.  You need help.  You attack any other woman who gets more attention than you do.  This has been pointed out to you before on other forums as you well know, as well as here in this forum.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recover?  Recover from what?  I'm quite an intelligent woman.  As a matter of fact, I was a 4.0 GPA in college.  That's perfect in case you didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent not, you attack any woman who more popular than you are, which means just about any woman who has ever graced this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is completely false.  I haven't "attacked" anyone unless they asked for it.  I am not Skye who likes to give other women a hard time.  I mean, everyone knows what I'm talking about.  You and I have had this conversation before via private message.  Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private message? You have referred to a private massage previously but have not published it. So here you are lying once again. You attack people's genuine efforts to be nice and beautiful. You attempt to spread around some illusion that you and I had some tête–à–tête discussing the woman on this board.
> 
> Get sober chrissy.
Click to expand...


Do I have your permission to post it in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to post!!


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant 

Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
Click to expand...

Another private message where you have secret meetings with a man?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
Click to expand...


I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recover from what? Did you think no one was around when you were acting out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another insult?  Wow, you just get uglier and uglier.  I'm only defending myself here as anyone can see.  I made some comments about the thread topic, and then you show up throwing insults around.  What's your excuse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent not, you attack any woman who more popular than you are, which means just about any woman who has ever graced this site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is completely false.  I haven't "attacked" anyone unless they asked for it.  I am not Skye who likes to give other women a hard time.  I mean, everyone knows what I'm talking about.  You and I have had this conversation before via private message.  Remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Private message? You have referred to a private massage previously but have not published it. So here you are lying once again. You attack people's genuine efforts to be nice and beautiful. You attempt to spread around some illusion that you and I had some tête–à–tête discussing the woman on this board.
> 
> Get sober chrissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do I have your permission to post it in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to post!!
Click to expand...

I have no idea what you are talking about, nor do I want to so please do not PM me.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!



You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.
Click to expand...


I really don't care how you feel.  I want to know if I have your permission to post the private messages you sent me in the Flame Zone.  Now, answer the question.  yes or no.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> omg everybody
> 
> see  what a  bitch Looney is....
> 
> LOL
> omg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you angry, Skye?    It does, doesn't it?  Lol.  Like others have said to you in the past and on other forums, you are crazy.  You need help.  You attack any other woman who gets more attention than you do.  This has been pointed out to you before on other forums as you well know, as well as here in this forum.
Click to expand...



you mean the same forum you were banned?

what a bitch

LOL 

you are so pathetic.... 

but you are weak 

like a piece of crap

you know,...

you are nothing


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
Click to expand...


I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care how you feel.  I want to know if I have your permission to post the private messages you sent me in the Flame Zone.  Now, answer the question.  yes or no.
Click to expand...


I have reported you to admins. You are a crazy person.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


You are not a good person.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> omg everybody
> 
> see  what a  bitch Looney is....
> 
> LOL
> omg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you angry, Skye?    It does, doesn't it?  Lol.  Like others have said to you in the past and on other forums, you are crazy.  You need help.  You attack any other woman who gets more attention than you do.  This has been pointed out to you before on other forums as you well know, as well as here in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the same forum you were banned?
> 
> what a bitch
> 
> LOL
> 
> you are so pathetic....
> 
> but you are weak
> 
> like a piece of crap
> 
> you know,...
> 
> you are nothing
Click to expand...


Err, you were banned before me, loser.    Remember how angry you got when the guys on the music thread would like my songs?  You would be like "no, no, no, I don't like it."  Lol.    Other people remember.  In fact, I talk to people who remember you from there who are now here.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
Click to expand...



Do not insul Vikrant ok?

You piece of ugly scum

Do not insult people here.........

Ugly bitch!


----------



## Alex.

German girl


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
Click to expand...


No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do not insul Vikrant ok?
> 
> You piece of ugly scum
> 
> Do not insult people here.........
> 
> Ugly bitch!
Click to expand...


I will do what I want.  You hold no authority over anyone or anything.  Got it?  You insult people here all the time, and you are an ugly bitch, obviously.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care how you feel.  I want to know if I have your permission to post the private messages you sent me in the Flame Zone.  Now, answer the question.  yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have reported you to admins. You are a crazy person.
Click to expand...


Yes, because you know I am telling the truth and YOU are lying nasty POS.  In fact, I am putting you on ignore.  I dislike you very much.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
Click to expand...


You are taking it out on yourself.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care how you feel.  I want to know if I have your permission to post the private messages you sent me in the Flame Zone.  Now, answer the question.  yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have reported you to admins. You are a crazy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because you know I am telling the truth and YOU are lying nasty POS.  In fact, I am putting you on ignore.  I dislike you very much.
Click to expand...


I hope you put me on ignore. The sad thing is that you dislike yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having so much fun with this ugly bitch ChrisLooney
> 
> LOL
> 
> The Guatemalian or is it from Honduras..... ugly  one .....and such a big mouth....Lord help us LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> omg everybody
> 
> see  what a  bitch Looney is....
> 
> LOL
> omg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that make you angry, Skye?    It does, doesn't it?  Lol.  Like others have said to you in the past and on other forums, you are crazy.  You need help.  You attack any other woman who gets more attention than you do.  This has been pointed out to you before on other forums as you well know, as well as here in this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you mean the same forum you were banned?
> 
> what a bitch
> 
> LOL
> 
> you are so pathetic....
> 
> but you are weak
> 
> like a piece of crap
> 
> you know,...
> 
> you are nothing
Click to expand...


Actually, I was a gymnast, a cheerleader and a dancer at various times during my life, so I am quite strong.  I am something.  I have a family that loves me, and I am a human being.  I'm sorry that you don't like the fact that I'm attractive.  That sucks for you.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
Click to expand...

You have done nothing to Vikrant? You melted down and accused him of cheating on his wife! What a terrible person you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
Click to expand...


Taking what out on myself.  I was having a conversation with other people about fat ladies.  That is what I was doing.  Then you three mopes have to make an unwelcome appearance.  The three stooges are what you are.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have done nothing to Vikrant? You melted down and accused him of cheating on his wife! What a terrible person you are.
Click to expand...


He wanted to.  I would never though.  Tell him to let me post the messages.  I have the proof.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant
> 
> Do I have your permission to post your private messages to me in the Flame Zone?  I have them ready to go!    Let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
Click to expand...



she is from Hnduras or elsewhere .....mixed race ugly bitch ...scum..... dont listen to her gabble


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also know that Vikrant was trying to get with me via private messaging?  I think he must be angry because I wasn't interested because he is a married man.  He wanted me to be like his "concubine."  Isn't that right, Vikrant?  I still have our intimate PMs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not angry at you. I feel sorry for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't care how you feel.  I want to know if I have your permission to post the private messages you sent me in the Flame Zone.  Now, answer the question.  yes or no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have reported you to admins. You are a crazy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, because you know I am telling the truth and YOU are lying nasty POS.  In fact, I am putting you on ignore.  I dislike you very much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you put me on ignore. The sad thing is that you dislike yourself.
Click to expand...


Done.


----------



## skye

nothing against mixed race but Chris Loney is sick


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she is from Hnduras or elsewhere .....mixed race ugly bitch ...scum..... dont listen to her gabble
Click to expand...


Nope, I am a white American woman who is not ugly at all.    Now what do you have?  Anything new, or are you just going to keep saying the same thing over and over?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do not have my permission to post my private messages. The fact that you would even want to do this tells me that you are crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking what out on myself.  I was having a conversation with other people about fat ladies.  That is what I was doing.  Then you three mopes have to make an unwelcome appearance.  The three stooges are what you are.
Click to expand...


In my humble opinion, your brain does not function properly. You seem to not understand the difference between joke and serious conversation. However, the real issue that I have encountered dealing with you is your anger.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> nothing against mixed race but Chris Loney is sick



Um sorry old woman.  That would be you as you have demonstrated multiple times, not only here but on other forums.  Lol.  As a matter of fact, I am going to link this thread to a few of my friends.    They will get a big kick out of it.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking what out on myself.  I was having a conversation with other people about fat ladies.  That is what I was doing.  Then you three mopes have to make an unwelcome appearance.  The three stooges are what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, your brain does not function properly. You seem to not understand the difference between joke and serious conversation. However, the real issue that I have encountered dealing with you is your anger.
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I don't have any anger, so I don't know what you are talking about.  I was here on this thread talking about weight.  That is what I was doing.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking what out on myself.  I was having a conversation with other people about fat ladies.  That is what I was doing.  Then you three mopes have to make an unwelcome appearance.  The three stooges are what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, your brain does not function properly. You seem to not understand the difference between joke and serious conversation. However, the real issue that I have encountered dealing with you is your anger.
Click to expand...


Now, I am putting you on ignore.  Please do not quote any of my posts ever again.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to do it because you seem to be accusing me of lying, which we both know is untrue.  Also, you tell me that I am not a good person, while you are a married man and, well . . . Perhaps you need to look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she is from Hnduras or elsewhere .....mixed race ugly bitch ...scum..... dont listen to her gabble
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I am a white American woman who is not ugly at all.    Now what do you have?  Anything new, or are you just going to keep saying the same thing over and over?
Click to expand...


what an annoying bitch.

you are too ugly

ok????

give it a break and accept your place in society


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> nothing against mixed race but Chris Loney is sick



I think you seem to have identified a key weakness in this sick woman. She is terrified of being anything but white. That is interesting and tragic at the same time.


----------



## ChrisL

So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a good person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are not a good person.  You feel scorned, so you are trying to take it out on me when I've never done anything to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are taking it out on yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking what out on myself.  I was having a conversation with other people about fat ladies.  That is what I was doing.  Then you three mopes have to make an unwelcome appearance.  The three stooges are what you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my humble opinion, your brain does not function properly. You seem to not understand the difference between joke and serious conversation. However, the real issue that I have encountered dealing with you is your anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, I am putting you on ignore.  Please do not quote any of my posts ever again.  Thank you in advance.
Click to expand...


It is sad that you are attacking people simply for standing up for German women.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?


You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.


----------



## Vikrant

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital, and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
Click to expand...


This woman is absolutely CRAZY. No sane person would even think of publishing private conversations. There is a reason they are called private.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
Click to expand...


How about the private messages?


----------



## Alex.

Vikrant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital, and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This woman is absolutely CRAZY. No sane person would even think of publishing private conversations. There is a reason they are called private.
Click to expand...

 Crazy chrissy yes.


----------



## skye

German is beautiful .....so far away from that bitch mixed race  ChrisL 


German is beautiful!


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> German is beautiful .....so far away from that bitch mixed race  ChrisL
> 
> 
> German is beautiful!



Mixed race women are just as beautiful as German women.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?  

Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> German is beautiful .....so far away from that bitch mixed race  ChrisL
> 
> 
> German is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mixed race women are just as beautiful as German women.
Click to expand...



yep

but that madwoman ChrisL

Oh boy

she is sick


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.




haaaaaaaaa

fucking moron 

LOL haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haaaaaaaaa
> 
> fucking moron
> 
> LOL haaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...


Pot meet kettle.    Do you know what that means?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the private messages?
Click to expand...

How about some mental health for you. You think that by posting on the open boards that you some how have  these mysterious PMs and wish to publish them makes it so or gives some credibility to your statements? You are a mean spirited trollish person   who wants to spread hate and discord wherever you post. Do not pm me.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.



... because Alex and Vikrant are not crazy.


----------



## skye

what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is


more ugly  than idiot ..

well may be both


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is
> 
> 
> more ugly  than idiot ..
> 
> well may be both



I feel sorry for her. I really do.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.


ChrisL: "Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm"

The answer is because you are a fucking nut.

Besides if you did have these conversations and now want to publish them that makes you untrustworthy.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the private messages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some mental health for you. You think that by posting on the open boards that you some how have  these mysterious PMs and wish to publish them makes it so or gives some credibility to your statements? You are a mean spirited trollish person   who wants to spread hate and discord wherever you post. Do not pm me.
Click to expand...


I have the private messages.  There is no mystery.  In fact, I can even "invite" other people into my conversations.  Perhaps I will do that.  skye, would you like to see the private messages about you between Alex and I?


----------



## ChrisL

I can do the same with Vikrant's PMs.  There is an option to add people to my conversations.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm"
> 
> The answer is because you are a fucking nut.
> 
> Besides if you did have these conversations and now want to publish them that makes you untrustworthy.
Click to expand...


I don't really care.  I don't "trust" you either, and I don't like backstabbers and nasty people.  So yes, I will be inviting people to see the PMs.  That's what happens when you try to treat people like shit.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is
> 
> 
> more ugly  than idiot ..
> 
> well may be both



Want me to invite you into the conversations?  I can prove it.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the private messages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some mental health for you. You think that by posting on the open boards that you some how have  these mysterious PMs and wish to publish them makes it so or gives some credibility to your statements? You are a mean spirited trollish person   who wants to spread hate and discord wherever you post. Do not pm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the private messages.  There is no mystery.  In fact, I can even "invite" other people into my conversations.  Perhaps I will do that.  skye, would you like to see the private messages about you between Alex and I?
Click to expand...

LOL now attempting to spread more hate and discord after this display I would find it difficult to believe that anyone likes you.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Alex.  Do I have your permission to post your private messages in the Flame Zone?
> 
> 
> 
> You have my permission to go back to Mclean's Hospital and see your doctor for another detox and some some much needed nourishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the private messages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about some mental health for you. You think that by posting on the open boards that you some how have  these mysterious PMs and wish to publish them makes it so or gives some credibility to your statements? You are a mean spirited trollish person   who wants to spread hate and discord wherever you post. Do not pm me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have the private messages.  There is no mystery.  In fact, I can even "invite" other people into my conversations.  Perhaps I will do that.  skye, would you like to see the private messages about you between Alex and I?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL now attempting to spread more hate and discord after this display I would find it difficult to believe that anyone likes you.
Click to expand...


That would be you.  I was here on this thread talking about weight, not you.  Correct?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, anyways, a lot of people here know me and actually do like me.  A lot of men find me attractive.  So . . . if that bothers you, I would say the problem lies with you.  I'm sorry, but it's just not my problem if you don't like me.    It's really kind of your problem, you know?
> 
> Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm.    Lol.  Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "Also, take note that Alex and Vikrant refuse to allow their private messages to me to be published.  I wonder why that is?  Hmm"
> 
> The answer is because you are a fucking nut.
> 
> Besides if you did have these conversations and now want to publish them that makes you untrustworthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really care.  I don't "trust" you either, and I don't like backstabbers and nasty people.  So yes, I will be inviting people to see the PMs.  That's what happens when you try to treat people like shit.
Click to expand...

Go see your doctor


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is
> 
> 
> more ugly  than idiot ..
> 
> well may be both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for her. I really do.
Click to expand...



I do too
 this poor idiot ....this ugly bitch .... has all this stupid dreams about her and her life

this poor welfare
piece
of
crap
no man would ever chose to be with her


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, well you are getting old, so what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike you right? you will never get  old?  right LOL never never  LOL
> 
> you will always look like  an immigrant from Honduras and that is totally cool too!
> 
> That's totally fine Chris Looney
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An immigrant from Honduras?  Seriously, what is wrong with you and why are you so weird?  Do you have a mental issue or something?  Emotionally damaged perhaps?  Maybe an addiction problem?  I'm really curious as to what is wrong with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "Maybe an addiction problem?"
> 
> 
> You should know.
Click to expand...


See?  Here is your first post to me.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is
> 
> 
> more ugly  than idiot ..
> 
> well may be both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for her. I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do too
> this poor idiot ....this ugly bitch .... has all this stupid dreams about her and her life
> 
> this poor welfare
> piece
> of
> crap
> no man would ever chose to be with her
Click to expand...


Okay, I'm going to invite you to these conversations, and you can see for yourself.  I will also invite my other friends to see as well.    You can look or not.  It's up to you, of course.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> I can do the same with Vikrant's PMs.  There is an option to add people to my conversations.



I thought you were going to ignore me  You have poor resolution.


----------



## Alex.

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what an idiot Ugly ChrisL is
> 
> 
> more ugly  than idiot ..
> 
> well may be both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for her. I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I do too
> this poor idiot ....this ugly bitch .... has all this stupid dreams about her and her life
> 
> this poor welfare
> piece
> of
> crap
> no man would ever chose to be with her
Click to expand...

Wrong, there is one man.


----------



## skye

fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?


you are scum!


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!



She is a walking talking disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Vikrant

Alex. said:


>



I will make them my concubines simply because they are less crazy than Chris L


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL

DO NOT PM ME. 

I have no interest in talking to you. I already regret that I chose to respond to your response to my post in this thread. I should have just ignored your posts. But I guess, due to elapsed time, I forgot the extent of your craziness.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!



I will do whatever I want within the rules.  I have not threatened anyone.  I merely asked them if it was okay to post their PMs to me and then to invite others to our conversations.  I will say what I want, and there is absolutely nothing you can do about it.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a walking talking disaster waiting to happen.
Click to expand...



Its unbelievable that an ugly  guatemalian like her ...or a mixed race or whatever.... honduras? somewhere there bitch

tries to push her line ...

an insult everybody here..

she insulting people here

A mixed  dog like her ...nothing wrong with mixed dogs

what a bitch that ChrisL...


----------



## ChrisL

Notice, that Vikrant gets angrier and angrier.  That is because he came on to me in private messages and I was repulsed by him.    So Vikrant, can I share those conversations?  You have nothing to hide, right?


----------



## Alex.

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL
> 
> DO NOT PM ME.
> 
> I have no interest in talking to you. I already regret that I chose to respond to your response to my post in this thread. I should have just ignored your posts. But I guess, due to elapsed time, I forgot the extent of your craziness.


She PM'd me too, I have not responded I have no interest in have any private conversation, as far as ChrisL is concerned that is better left for the Doctor/Patient privilege.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a walking talking disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its unbelievable that an ugly  guatemalian like her ...or a mixed race or whatever.... honduras? somewhere there bitch
> 
> tries to push her line ...
> 
> an insult everybody here..
> 
> she insulting people here
> 
> A mixed  dog like her ...nothing wrong with mixed dogs
> 
> what a bitch that ChrisL...
Click to expand...


Holy smokes.  You are absolutely off your rocking chair, old woman!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.


The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, we will wait and see what the moderators say.  If I am allowed to invite people to these two particular conversations with these two scumbag liars, then I will be inviting my entire friends list to see them.   

Notice neither of them will give me permission to post these PMs.  Hmm.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a walking talking disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its unbelievable that an ugly  guatemalian like her ...or a mixed race or whatever.... honduras? somewhere there bitch
> 
> tries to push her line ...
> 
> an insult everybody here..
> 
> she insulting people here
> 
> A mixed  dog like her ...nothing wrong with mixed dogs
> 
> what a bitch that ChrisL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy smokes.  You are absolutely off your rocking chair, old woman!
Click to expand...



LOL old?

and you never age right?

you Guatemalian scum LOL

too funny


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking bitch ChrisL....never ever threat men here ok?
> 
> 
> you are scum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a walking talking disaster waiting to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its unbelievable that an ugly  guatemalian like her ...or a mixed race or whatever.... honduras? somewhere there bitch
> 
> tries to push her line ...
> 
> an insult everybody here..
> 
> she insulting people here
> 
> A mixed  dog like her ...nothing wrong with mixed dogs
> 
> what a bitch that ChrisL...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy smokes.  You are absolutely off your rocking chair, old woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL old?
> 
> and you never age right?
> 
> you Guatemalian scum LOL
> 
> too funny
Click to expand...


Well, probably about 55?  That's quite a bit older than me anyway.    Whoever said I don't age?  Certainly not I.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Well, we will wait and see what the moderators say.  If I am allowed to invite people to these two particular conversations with these two scumbag liars, then I will be inviting my entire friends list to see them.
> 
> Notice neither of them will give me permission to post these PMs.  Hmm.



You have left this dimension  and gone into meltdown mode.


----------



## Vikrant

Alex. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL
> 
> DO NOT PM ME.
> 
> I have no interest in talking to you. I already regret that I chose to respond to your response to my post in this thread. I should have just ignored your posts. But I guess, due to elapsed time, I forgot the extent of your craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> She PM'd me too, I have not responded I have no interest in have any private conversation, as far as ChrisL is concerned that is better left for the Doctor/Patient privilege.
Click to expand...


She is imagining that I am angry at her. Actually, I have forgotten about her. I think she took it personally when I defended German women. In her crazy mind, she thought, it was directed at her.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we will wait and see what the moderators say.  If I am allowed to invite people to these two particular conversations with these two scumbag liars, then I will be inviting my entire friends list to see them.
> 
> Notice neither of them will give me permission to post these PMs.  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have left this dimension  and gone into meltdown mode.
Click to expand...


Well, can I post the private messages then?    How about it?


----------



## ChrisL

Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we will wait and see what the moderators say.  If I am allowed to invite people to these two particular conversations with these two scumbag liars, then I will be inviting my entire friends list to see them.
> 
> Notice neither of them will give me permission to post these PMs.  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have left this dimension  and gone into meltdown mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, can I post the private messages then?    How about it?
Click to expand...

You can get help at your old stomping  grounds McLean.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we will wait and see what the moderators say.  If I am allowed to invite people to these two particular conversations with these two scumbag liars, then I will be inviting my entire friends list to see them.
> 
> Notice neither of them will give me permission to post these PMs.  Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have left this dimension  and gone into meltdown mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, can I post the private messages then?    How about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can get help at your old stomping  grounds McLean.
Click to expand...


How about the private messages?  Yes or no?  You don't have anything to hide . . . do you?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?




Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?

you need money you piece of scum?

well ...you will get none here  ....


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Notice, that Vikrant gets angrier and angrier.  That is because he came on to me in private messages and I was repulsed by him.    So Vikrant, can I share those conversations?  You have nothing to hide, right?



Actually, it was you who started responding to my posts in this thread first. So you are not that repulsed by me.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
Click to expand...


Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
Click to expand...


It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
Click to expand...


However, I probably could if I really wanted to.  Lol.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
Click to expand...



Fuck your face moron


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
Click to expand...

No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
Click to expand...


Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.  



skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
Click to expand...


I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
Click to expand...


You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
Click to expand...


Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.


----------



## ChrisL

Some might call it Karma.  Lol.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
Click to expand...




why don't you just walk into the sunset you piece of shit?

you will not get any mony here ,,,you scum


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.
Click to expand...

You are not only crazy and a drunk you are petty as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
Click to expand...


Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you just walk into the sunset you piece of shit?
> 
> you will not get any mony here ,,,you scum
Click to expand...


Well, I'm not looking for money.  I'm looking to provide proof of what I said because I have it.  I just need permission to post it . . . so far until I hear from a mod.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, let me post the conversations.  If I'm lying then I won't be able to produce anything, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
Click to expand...



what a fuckward! my God


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.


Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only crazy and a drunk you are petty as well.
Click to expand...


Nope, I'm not crazy or drunk.  I just dislike you immensely.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you threatening  men here you fucking bitch?
> 
> you need money you piece of scum?
> 
> well ...you will get none here  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  Asking their permission to post their intimate private messages to me is not threatening them, crazy old woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
Click to expand...


Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
Click to expand...


It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like she is trying to blackmail Alex and myself. She appears to be a very nasty woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck your face moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
Click to expand...



and you are the the eternally young one right

you Guatemanial one

or is it from Honduras???

Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only crazy and a drunk you are petty as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not crazy or drunk.  I just dislike you immensely.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "I just dislike you immensely" 

There is your motivation for your crazy posts and threats. You need help.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
Click to expand...


Yes, all of those things.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only crazy and a drunk you are petty as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not crazy or drunk.  I just dislike you immensely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "I just dislike you immensely"
> 
> There is your motivation for your crazy posts and threats. You need help.
Click to expand...


No, I just don't like you.  I think you're a very bad person.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> 
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but if you and he are going to make accusations that are false, then that is what you get for your scumminess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only crazy and a drunk you are petty as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm not crazy or drunk.  I just dislike you immensely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "I just dislike you immensely"
> 
> There is your motivation for your crazy posts and threats. You need help.
Click to expand...


So, can I post the messages?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all of those things.  Lol.
Click to expand...


you see?

wha tan idiot she is LOL  

go to sleep Guatemalian


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."


----------



## ChrisL

Really Alex, it is a yes or no question.  Simple.  YES or NO?


skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, all of those things.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you see?
> 
> wha tan idiot she is LOL
> 
> go to sleep Guatemalian
Click to expand...


Take your meds old psycho lady.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
Click to expand...


Okay, what is this then?  Are you here typing?  Because I am.  Therefore, it is really happening.  I guess you must be as delusional as that crazy old biddy, Skye.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
Click to expand...


Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
Click to expand...



Stop your Bull Shit!

you are a piece of scum!

stop threatening men in here!

Fuck you!


----------



## ChrisL

So, Alex, can I post those private messages.  I mean, unless you have something to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
Click to expand...


Again, I haven't threatened anyone.  I simply asked them if I could post their private messages that they wrote to me.  That is far from a threat, crazy old biddy.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blackmail you?  Well if I was lying what would I have to blackmail with?  And what am I asking for in return.  I mean, usually when you are "blackmailing" a person, you make demands.  I have made no demands.  Only to post the convos.  I'm just protecting myself against your accusations that I'm crazy or lying.    I'm not interested in anything you have, believe that.
> 
> I don't think that's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
Click to expand...


I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too 

Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.


----------



## skye

you are a fucking moron ChrisL


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some might call it Karma.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
Click to expand...


If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karma on a messageboard? This is not real life chrissy, but then again people afflicted with your various mental and emotional problems have hard time differentiating between fantasy and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
Click to expand...


I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.


----------



## skye

so...

what I want to know now...

who in this forum is a friend of that piece of shit ChrisL?

Who is her friend ?

so I will never never be their friend again!

who is a friend of that piece of scum ChrisL?

WHO?


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You promised that you would ignore me  How come you are still not ignoring me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
Click to expand...


I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.  

Here is another picture to show you.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually IS real life.  I am here typing.  You are here typing.  That's pretty real.  Also, I don't have any problems.  Too bad, the same can't be said for you.  You seem to have an obsessive compulsive personality, and that is the LEAST of your problems.  No wonder why you are a lonely old man.    You are just a terrible rotten person.
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
Click to expand...


I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
Click to expand...



you look like a neurotic woman

give it a rest


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> so...
> 
> what I want to know now...
> 
> who in this forum is a friend of that piece of shit ChrisL?
> 
> Who is her friend ?
> 
> so I will never never be their friend again!
> 
> who is a friend of that piece of scum ChrisL?
> 
> WHO?



I have lots of friends here.  Go look at my profile page.  Easy enough, dummy.  Lol.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have to get things straightened out so I can invite people first.  I don't know what happens to the conversations if I put a person on ignore status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
Click to expand...


How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Who is her friend ?
> 
> so I will never never be their friend again!



Are you serious with this?  Holy smokes.    You really should think about talking to someone about your problem.  My God.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
Click to expand...



she is the typical neurotic woman

God have mercy!


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a fuckward! my God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
Click to expand...


I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> she is the typical neurotic woman
> 
> God have mercy!
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm not the one who is freaking out here.  That would be you.


----------



## skye

we are having so much fun tonight....


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "It actually IS real life."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.
Click to expand...


Go to bed, you psycho.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> so...
> 
> what I want to know now...
> 
> who in this forum is a friend of that piece of shit ChrisL?
> 
> Who is her friend ?
> 
> so I will never never be their friend again!
> 
> who is a friend of that piece of scum ChrisL?
> 
> WHO?



I just took a screen shot and I am saving this post.


----------



## skye

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see.  Because you are dishonest here, you feel that it is not really happening?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to bed, you psycho.
Click to expand...


ugly sicko bitch ...way pass her bedtime LOL


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the best you can do?  Truly pathetic, old woman.  Go take your Geritol and lie down or something.  I think you might blow a gasket or something.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
Click to expand...


PLEASE IGNORE ME.


----------



## ChrisL

I cannot WAIT to show my friends this.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
Click to expand...


Soon enough loser.  Or, you could leave the thread and ignore me.  Lol.


----------



## Vikrant

skye said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your Bull Shit!
> 
> you are a piece of scum!
> 
> stop threatening men in here!
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to bed, you psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ugly sicko bitch ...way pass her bedtime LOL
Click to expand...


I cannot believe I allowed this psycho to drag me into this.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> and you are the the eternally young one right
> 
> you Guatemanial one
> 
> or is it from Honduras???
> 
> Fuck off  piece of shit ...you aint there OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
Click to expand...


So, are you going to give me permission to post your PMs?  If you have nothing to hide, then it shouldn't be a problem.    Lol.


----------



## Vikrant

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soon enough loser.  Or, you could leave the thread and ignore me.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Deal.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to bed, you psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ugly sicko bitch ...way pass her bedtime LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I allowed this psycho to drag me into this.
Click to expand...


Well, let me post the PMs, and then I will put you on ignore and never speak to you again.  BTW, you participated in all of this of your own free will.


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't have anything to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.  Amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Alex and myself are being kind to you but you are too dumb to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  Lol.  You two are anything but kind to me.  I mean, all anyone has to do is read this thread.  The proof is there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go to bed, you psycho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ugly sicko bitch ...way pass her bedtime LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I cannot believe I allowed this psycho to drag me into this.
Click to expand...


Ahem.  There is the option for you to put me on ignore or leave the thread.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Well????  I'm still waiting . . .

Are you going to allow me to post them?  I mean, if not, there is really not much to stop me from copying them and showing them to people OFF site.


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she may have some Middle Eastern in her too
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think there is anything wrong with being Middle Eastern. It is just amusing to see how this sick lady is ashamed of her dark complexion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you going to give me permission to post your PMs?  If you have nothing to hide, then it shouldn't be a problem.    Lol.
Click to expand...




Fucking bitch why are you threatening men here???? what is wrong with you piece of scum????

Can you not go and threaten men somewhere else?

do you need money so much?????

you scum you bitch?


----------



## ChrisL

Oh, and BTW, I probably have over 100 other conversations with other posters that I would not even THINK of posting for public view.  I am only doing this because you two are slimy shady skanks, and I want to warn others not to trust you backstabbers.


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ashamed because I just don't have a dark complexion.  I am QUITE pale because I work indoors all day.  I am totally confused as to why any of you would think I am of Middle Eastern, Indian or South American descent.  There is nothing wrong with it, but it isn't true.  Lol.  I am a white/Caucasian girl.  I add "white" because people from South American are also considered "caucasian/not white."    You see now?  Doesn't that make sense.
> 
> Here is another picture to show you.
> 
> View attachment 46567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you going to give me permission to post your PMs?  If you have nothing to hide, then it shouldn't be a problem.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking bitch why are you threatening men here???? what is wrong with you piece of scum????
> 
> Can you not go and threaten men somewhere else?
> 
> do you need money so much?????
> 
> you scum you bitch?
Click to expand...


What is WRONG with you anyway?  Are you full blown retarded?  Serious question.    Really, you come across as a retarded person.  Dementia maybe?


----------



## skye

ChrisL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can anyone take you seriously? You told me that you would ignore me but you are still responding to my posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to talk to a moderator first so I can figure out how to invite my friends to those conversations.    Then, once that happens, I will be ignoring you forever and ever.  I will never ever speak to you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PLEASE IGNORE ME.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you going to give me permission to post your PMs?  If you have nothing to hide, then it shouldn't be a problem.    Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking bitch why are you threatening men here???? what is wrong with you piece of scum????
> 
> Can you not go and threaten men somewhere else?
> 
> do you need money so much?????
> 
> you scum you bitch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is WRONG with you anyway?  Are you full blown retarded?  Serious question.    Really, you come across as a retarded person.  Dementia maybe?
Click to expand...



Idiot


stop threatening men in here 


piece of crap that you are!


----------



## ChrisL

skye said:


> Fuck your face moron
> 
> why don't you just walk into the sunset you piece of shit?
> 
> you will not get any mony here ,,,you scum


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I am currently awaiting an administrator or moderator to tell me how to invite others to my conversation since that option is not available on my older conversations.  I thought by refreshing them, I could get that option back, but don't you worry.  I will keep trying.    I have a point to prove about two of the most terrible people on this site who cannot be trusted and people should know about them, namely Alex and Vikrant.  Both filthy rotten liars.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest lie you tell is every time you look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, then, one would assume you would want to prove me to be a liar.  Let me post the conversations then.  We will see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, one would assume that you are insignificant and this is a messageboard that you take far too seriously, one would also assume that because you wish to publicly humiliate  a married man(Vikrant) you are a terrible person who would stop at nothing to try to make herself look good.
Click to expand...


Oh hey, you know what?  If Vikrant didn't do anything wrong then why would he be publicly humiliated?  I think you might be retarded like Skye.  Lol.  

Also, since he is a MARRIED man, he probably shouldn't be private messaging with single women in intimate detail.


----------



## JakeWIlls92

Thread has degenerated into insults and name calling. Such immaturity will no longer be tolerated.

Lock now.


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> So, Alex, can I post those private messages.  I mean, unless you have something to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.



I like you Chris, but this is hot-button, and it would probably be best to just drop this private message stuff. Seen others burnt dancing too close to PM stuff like this. And I say this as someone who's not trying to be mean, but someone who honestly doesn't want to see you punished.


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Alex, can I post those private messages.  I mean, unless you have something to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you Chris, but this is hot-button, and it would probably be best to just drop this private message stuff. Seen others burnt dancing too close to PM stuff like this. And I say this as someone who's not trying to be mean, but someone who honestly doesn't want to see you punished.
Click to expand...


I already have.  They are not worth the trouble, I've decided.  However, when I am accused of lying or being something that I'm not, as a human being, when I have the proof, I want to present it.    You know what I'm saying?


----------



## ClosedCaption

skye said:


> German girls are gorgeous
> 
> Heidi is gorgeous too


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> German girls are gorgeous
> 
> Heidi is gorgeous too
Click to expand...


You think?  I think she looks gorgeous.  

You are lying anyway.  If she ever approached you and started hitting on you, you would be slobbering all over yourself, I'm sure.


----------



## Wake

ChrisL said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Alex, can I post those private messages.  I mean, unless you have something to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you Chris, but this is hot-button, and it would probably be best to just drop this private message stuff. Seen others burnt dancing too close to PM stuff like this. And I say this as someone who's not trying to be mean, but someone who honestly doesn't want to see you punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have.  They are not worth the trouble, I've decided.  However, when I am accused of lying or being something that I'm not, as a human being, when I have the proof, I want to present it.    You know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...


I do not know the situation, and I don't really care.

I like both you and Skye and don't want to see either of you in trouble with the rules here.

It would be better if both of you put each other on ignore until this issue cools off. PM contents, no matter how factual, can't really be disclosed without permission, so if you do have something juicy that those two aren't gonna admit to, and they won't give you permission, then you can't disclose the PMs openly without violating rules. 

What you can do is simply point out how vehemently they won't allow you to share said PMs, and leave it at that. That would speak for itself, right?


----------



## ChrisL

Wake said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Alex, can I post those private messages.  I mean, unless you have something to hide, it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you Chris, but this is hot-button, and it would probably be best to just drop this private message stuff. Seen others burnt dancing too close to PM stuff like this. And I say this as someone who's not trying to be mean, but someone who honestly doesn't want to see you punished.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have.  They are not worth the trouble, I've decided.  However, when I am accused of lying or being something that I'm not, as a human being, when I have the proof, I want to present it.    You know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know the situation, and I don't really care.
> 
> I like both you and Skye and don't want to see either of you in trouble with the rules here.
> 
> It would be better if both of you put each other on ignore until this issue cools off. PM contents, no matter how factual, can't really be disclosed without permission, so if you do have something juicy that those two aren't gonna admit to, and they won't give you permission, then you can't disclose the PMs openly without violating rules.
> 
> What you can do is simply point out how vehemently they won't allow you to share said PMs, and leave it at that. That would speak for itself, right?
Click to expand...


Well, like I said, I slept on it and decided that they aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## ClosedCaption

ChrisL said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> German girls are gorgeous
> 
> Heidi is gorgeous too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  I think she looks gorgeous.
> 
> You are lying anyway.  If she ever approached you and started hitting on you, you would be slobbering all over yourself, I'm sure.
Click to expand...


HER?  I wouldnt kick her out of bed but I like my women with more curves and less bone faceyness


----------



## ChrisL

ClosedCaption said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> German girls are gorgeous
> 
> Heidi is gorgeous too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think?  I think she looks gorgeous.
> 
> You are lying anyway.  If she ever approached you and started hitting on you, you would be slobbering all over yourself, I'm sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HER?  I wouldnt kick her out of bed but I like my women with more curves and less bone faceyness
Click to expand...


Bone faceyness?  Never heard of that term before.  What is that supposed to mean?  That she has a bony looking face?


----------

